# Looking for Local NUCS Maryland



## cathypaxton (Feb 21, 2018)

Greetings! I'm a new member and don't see a classified page yet so forgive me if I'm posting improperly. Hubby and I have been studying all winter and gathering supplies to begin our first beekeeping journey. It is almost time to find our bees and apparently they sell out quickly. Before I go to a commercial seller, I wondered if anyone local needs to or wants to split and sell their colony. We are hoping to start with 3 or 4 NUCS.

Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated. We are on the eastern shore of MD near Annapolis

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you joined a local bee club?

Central Maryaland beekeepers association is the only one i know myself.
http://www.centralmarylandbees.org/


----------

